# The Iris



## sygrid (Sep 21, 2010)

I just love my job.  This might be my favorite yet.  Not on a stem, it's just too top heavy.  This is one for the corsage box.

Scented with Gardenia...I don't think Iris have much of one if any. 

Gardenia seems to fit nicely.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 21, 2010)

Lovely colors!


----------



## sygrid (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanx Hazel


----------



## cwarren (Sep 21, 2010)

LOVE YOUR WORK !!!


----------



## Kamela (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh my goodness....thats soap?  WOW!!  That is amazing!  How in the world do you do that?  Its gorgeous!!


----------



## glenolam (Nov 10, 2010)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Bean13 (Nov 10, 2010)

I love your job to.  Beautiful work.


----------



## TaoJonz (Nov 10, 2010)

you do absolutely lovely work!


----------



## agriffin (Nov 10, 2010)

That is beautiful!


----------



## sygrid (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanx everyone, I really love making these.  They are done Petal by Petal and you build them.  The Iris is quite easy as there are not many petals to place.

Thanx for looking,

Lorie


----------



## newbie (Nov 10, 2010)

Do people ever actually wash with them? I can't imagine doing it; I'd feel terrible! They're too pretty.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 10, 2010)

Pretty! I would leave it in my bathroom to make it smell good and just to look at.


----------



## ewenique (Nov 10, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## dcornett (Nov 11, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!! I love the colors and the shimmer.


----------



## maya (Nov 13, 2010)

wow!


----------



## chrisnkelley (Nov 13, 2010)

So beautiful!


----------



## gigishiree (Nov 14, 2010)

so lifelike. you have alot of talent.


ps those would make beautiful centerpieces!


----------



## ministeph (Nov 21, 2010)

woah that is stunning! i definitely couldn't use it either! too beautiful!


----------

